# *Tons* of New Pictures - Ladders + Jay and Bob, haha!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Before and after pictures once again,  

Before: 










Home made cage topper + hammocks: 
















Door











After!!!
























































Door Open









Jay and Silent Bob enjoying the new digs









































































Bob going down the one of the new ladders








Bob eating one of the new ladders  

































Im so proud! 8)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice!

Okay, I can't figure it out... What's on the ladders? Kinda neat - they're like ramps now.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, I got that kitchen grip stuff...you can get it at a dollar store. I wrapped it around and hotglued it. At first Bob was scared of it! haha, I really only did the ladder/ramps for Jay. Ever since Jay had his eye problem he never liked climbing up hammocks and things, but hes been so happy since putting these in! Hes hoppin around everywhere. xD


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome idea! I'll have to consider doing that, myself.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Kimmiekins! Yeah its an experiment right now. Im hoping that it all goes well and stays pee free! LMAO I got the grip with small holes, so it should be good enough to just be washed or wiped down...we'll see. I dont think the boys will pee or poo on it but you never know, they are pretty good at only going potty in there litter box.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

oohs and aaws over the cage!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You've made my brain confused 

I know the magenta circles on the floor(s) is fleece, but it's shiny... HOW?!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO! They are homemade mats I made! The fleece is under a heavy duty plastic for decoration, and under that is kitchen grip mat so that it stays in place. I wanted something squishy and soft to walk on, but can easily be wiped down if one of the boys pee/poo on it. 


















On top of these I want to add little fabric mats, I only have the one brown one right now which is Bobs fav sleeping spot, but I wanna make a few more for the top lvl inside the carrier and one for the igloo!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres a couple picture of the brown one I have for now.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

You're so amazingly creative,and at the same time..actually know what looks good together and doesnt.Haha but beware,im bound to catch on at some time. har har har


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh wow, I love it. You did good on the topper! and so clever with coverin the fleece.


----------

